# Uncirculated 7Up Commerative Bottle



## Gerald T (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the value of a bottle manufactured in 1978 but NEVER released publicly because of minor silk screening problems? We know of two that survived the trial run.  The rest were destroyed because of the silk screening issue  The bottle is a green 1948-1978 Commerative Bottle manufactured by Dom Glass in Redcliff Alberta.   It has 7Up, Hires, Crush, Schweppes, Pepsi and Dr Pepper Logos with the year each was introduced as well as images of a 7Up delivery truck and bottling plant.   I brought this from the plant on date of manufacture and have only ever seen 1 other.  Contact me for more info and I can try to get you a picture.

 Gerald


----------



## Photon440 (Jul 28, 2009)

To me that sounds a bit like the 30th Anniversary commemorative bottle for the Gray Beverage Company.  Does the bottle look anything like these pictures?


----------



## Photon440 (Jul 28, 2009)

The other side...


----------



## Photon440 (Jul 28, 2009)

Even the bottle cap was special...it had a picture of Mr. Gray on it.


----------



## bottleguy500 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dom Glass made the Western Canadian Soft Drink Conference bottles also. I'm looking for the bottle from 1983 to fill in the set. If anyone has one please let me know. As far as I can tell, the set ran from 1972-1984, the first eleven were solid color similar to the Owens Illinois ABCB/NSDA/IBIE Convention bottles and the last two were clear glass although variations probably exist.


----------

